# snake lover?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My old 5ft male Columbian red tail boa


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm nice stuff! Is this yours?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend own it since it was a baby and one day, the snake decided to turn, so he gave it to me.

I had him for about a week, and then... "CHOMP" on my hand.. and I gave it away to a local pet store


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee yea that can happen with snakes. Esp. when you are not used to reading them yet. I used to feed my snake in the tank which is not a great idea so she mistook my hand for food once or twice. I had to make sure she knew that I was taking her out and not feeding her, esp had to watch where i put my hand. lol

snakes are still pretty awesome and I do miss mine.


----------

